# DIY Body Piercing



## Ravie

Yeah, not really how to...i have 16 holes in my body ive all done myself with a safety pin.(nose, 12 in ears, 2 in lip, and nipples) I'm just curious if anyone has any remedies on going from needle to jewelry and such. I'm thinking about doing my septum next but its kinda sensitive and i dont want to go through the hassle of piercing it then not be able to get the ring through. so tips n shit?


----------



## nick

when i did mine, i left the pin in it for a week and let it heal a bit. then when it was ready just followed the pin with the ring.


----------



## Ravie

yeah, i could just not be a cheap bastard and go buy a kit. eh im too fucking lazy. whatever. i dont need anymore holes for now.


----------



## marc

are there certain spots in your lip you have to watch out for when piercing it? i have 1 that i got professionally but i want to get another next to it and have no money.


----------



## Matt Derrick

im pretty sure there is... a big part of becoming a professional piercer (from what i understand) is learning the placement of the nervous system, so you don't go and permanently fuck up someone's face.


----------



## Ravie

i dunno about that. lips are pretty much made of body fat. i wouldnt worry about the lip. if your body doesnt like it, it will just reject it.


----------



## Ravie

So whats the most creative piercing any of you have seen or have?


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

As far as getting piercings done for cheap. I got a few friends who do professional work. I just shoot them $5-10 and get the needles and rings.

As far as creative, they all kinda run together for me now.


----------



## finn

Does it count as a piercing if it was accidental?


----------



## Ravie

yeah i guess so  did you keep it? lol


----------



## DFA

marc said:


> are there certain spots in your lip you have to watch out for when piercing it? i have 1 that i got professionally but i want to get another next to it and have no money.



you gotta watch out for nerve clusters or any visible veins when piercing the lip.

You can usually find out where nerve clusters are, take a pair of tweezers or squeeze the area of your lip you want done tight with your fingers, if the area turns from the pink or red to a pale-yellowish color, that is a nerve cluster. No piercing that area, unless you want your face to go numb. And watch out for visible veins, even if your not hitting one head on you don't want the needle or the jewelry to be resting on a vein, that will fuck your shit up for sure.

As for the septum, that is a sensitive area with a shitload of nerves. On top of that You have to mark that area of flesh between the nostrils EXACTLY and measure the tiny divots on each side of the septum, and the measurements have to line up with the markings. They make septum clamps for the professionals on purpose so they get the needle in through straight even if they fuck the measuring up, and if you pierce any other area of flesh on that part of the nose accidentally it is fucking Painful with a capital P.

So I guess my point is septum's are a shitty, shitty pain in the ass, and left best to someone with experience....


----------



## streetrat

iv pierced my septum twice, my parallel, my cock 3 times and my ears.
diy piercing is easy, just dont be stupid about it.
always use sterilized piercing needles. and dont be a pusy 

but for thing like lip, ears, nose etc, stick a carrot on the back side then just push the needle through your flesh into the carrot

apples and potatoes work nice too


----------



## Tailz

marc said:


> are there certain spots in your lip you have to watch out for when piercing it? i have 1 that i got professionally but i want to get another next to it and have no money.



in the middle of the bottom lip... down where the labret piercing would be their is a flap of skin that connects the lip to the lower jaw, thats the only place on the lip you need to worry about. that flap has a nerve in it and will seriously fuckin hurt if you stick. just like the flap under the tongue. but i know a kid who has pierced that and it didnt fuck anything up on her. just be careful.


----------



## iago

i did my septum with a large yarn needle(not like a knitting needle but a really big sewing needle) i cut down to about a half inch. i had to do it three times in a row though.haha. the first time i used the whole needle with plans of cutting it down after it pierced it but it was too thick and i had to take it out and cut it down and re do it then i got it crooked then i got it right. then i woke up in the middle of the night all disoriented and was like "what the fucks in my nose?" and pulled it out. i havnt gotten around to redoing it yet, ive had alot of infected cyts lately and dont really need to deal with another one.
ummm but i i just pulled down on the bottom part of my nose where it attaches to the face and pierced it right underneath the cartilage. i hear some people go through the cartilage and some people dont. i dont really know what way is right


----------



## Ravie

going through the cartilage sounds horrible...


----------



## Benny

I have my septum pierced and the proper place is below the cartilage. I agree with Ravie.....don't go through the cartilage.


----------



## streetrat

dont ever go through the cartilage there a space in your septum between the top layer of cartilage and the bottem layer, its nice and soft and your supposed to go through there..


----------



## katiehabits

iago said:


> i hear some people go through the cartilage and some people dont. i dont really know what way is right


 Don't go through the cartilage! there's a pice of skin between the cartilage & the bumpy base bit. that's where ya want to do it!


----------



## Ravie

duh. but it's true. some people purposely go through the cartilage. not sure why. seems horribly painful.


----------



## Geoff

Everytime i peirce myself I manage to do it crooked -_-
and as for 'creative' piercings the anti-eyebrow has got to be the most creative in my book.


----------



## streetrat

anti eyebrows are really stupid. 70 percent chance of rejecting in a month. 100 percent chance of rejecting in the next like 5 months.

if you want something like that you should get subdermals. like a lil implant thing... hard to describe.. bah


----------



## Ravie

i cant picture this piercing. does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Betta

You can get anything you need to do your piercings on e-bay.


----------



## sharks77

Ravie said:


> i cant picture this piercing. does anyone have a picture?



i didnt know what it was either so i googled it, freakin OW, that shit must hurt

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/219/480545064_715d9c9b61.jpg


----------



## Ravie

wow. and no. my friend got dermal anchors on her callar bone... then got them removed because surface piercings are normally dumb and catch on everything.


----------



## wildboy860

if yah wanna see some wild shit bout peircings and whatnot, checkout BME: Body Modification Ezine - The Biggest and Best Tattoo, Piercing and Body Modification Site Since 1994
it'll also give you any info you'll ever need to know about peircings and other types of body mods. the only peircings I ever did with a saftey pin were my nipples and what I did was peirce them with a standard large saftey pin then followed it through with a regular ear peircing stud and then slowely streched up to a strard size 14ga. about one size every few weeks until I got to a normal size. now I use sterile needles and it's much easier. often if you walk into a "mom and pop" peircing shop thye'll sell you a needle for a few bucks. that's the best way to go.


----------



## Cardboard

The reason for piercing through cartilage rather than in the "sweet spot" is so that if you gauge the piercing it won't deform your nose as much. I have been piercing for 7 years, and most people want it in the sweet spot, mine is in the cartilage however, and I had it gauged to a 2, without leaving my nose all hookbilled. 


katiehabits said:


> Don't go through the cartilage! there's a pice of skin between the cartilage & the bumpy base bit. that's where ya want to do it!


----------



## devenheartbreak

marc said:


> are there certain spots in your lip you have to watch out for when piercing it? i have 1 that i got professionally but i want to get another next to it and have no money.



I have snakebites, and the first time I got my lip pierced, I let my friend do it. I'm pretty sure theres no bad spots to watch out for.. And, I'm a certified piercer, I had to take classes and stuff. But, it never said anywhere in any of the classes anything about sensitive nerves in the lips. Mostly just in the tongue and belly button.


----------



## Ubi

all this piercing stuff freaks me out. I have my septum done, and I think the guy used a hollow needle. is that how it's normally done? my friend watched it go through and she said she didn't see a piece of my nose tissue come out or anything. I always wondered about that.


----------



## moe

i wanna wanna wanna get more piercings!


----------



## smellyskelly

Ravie said:


> So whats the most creative piercing any of you have seen or have?




four 10g 316LVM SS 1 1/2'' barbells in my right rib cage, like a corrsette but i never laced it up.
and four 14g 316LVM SS 5/8'' barbells in my upper left breast, closer to my collar bone, it formed a squared off heart


----------



## Ravie

Ubi said:


> all this piercing stuff freaks me out. I have my septum done, and I think the guy used a hollow needle. is that how it's normally done? my friend watched it go through and she said she didn't see a piece of my nose tissue come out or anything. I always wondered about that.



yes, a piece of flesh is removed with hollow needles to prevent ripping like other needles do like sewing needles and safety pins. no, you dont normally see the skin fall out or anything
but yes, hollow needles are professional.


----------



## Mouse

I had the one side of my lip done a few times because the "pros" fucked it up. it's been jabbed a total of 5 times until it was done right. yay for a nasty scar! but, even though it was poked in various spots i had no problems w/ nerves or veins. 

it was finally done right by some non-pro random dude in boston. thankfully.

note - don't get pierced at the shop across from Wayward in G'ville. assholes. i already had one side of my lip done and wanted the matching snake bite thing and the dick refused to place it symmetrically because he felt the first one I had was too high up. why would I want snakebites that don't match? jackass!


oh, and a septum isn't painful to get pierced... it's the healing that sucks.


----------



## Ravie

i actually had problems with my left snake bite. i guess i pierced through a nerve and even after months and it was healed i could take it out for 10 minutes and it would try to close. i ended up just letting it heal.


----------



## wildboy860

DIY Piercing - BMEzine Encyclopedia


----------



## Arapala

I am very surprised as to how uneducated some of these posts are. I am completely dumbfounded at the amount of incorrect statements on this page alone. I do not have the time to correct every false statement on this page. If you are planning on piercing yourself or having your friend pierce you, I highly suggest against it. In the long wrong it will save you a lot of time, patience, pain, and money to get it professionally done. The bottom line is in-home piercing (and tattooing) is disgusting. Body piercing is a skill that takes years to master. 

You must take care of your body, after all it's the only thing you truly have...

For more information on finding a skilled piercer in your area please visit:
Locate a Member | Association of Professional Piercers


----------



## Zorila

Stewart said:


> I am very surprised as to how uneducated some of these posts are. I am completely dumbfounded at the amount of incorrect statements on this page alone. I do not have the time to correct every false statement on this page. If you are planning on piercing yourself or having your friend pierce you, I highly suggest against it. In the long wrong it will save you a lot of time, patience, pain, and money to get it professionally done. The bottom line is in-home piercing (and tattooing) is disgusting. Body piercing is a skill that takes years to master.
> 
> You must take care of your body, after all it's the only thing you truly have...
> 
> For more information on finding a skilled piercer in your area please visit:
> Locate a Member | Association of Professional Piercers



I am against what stewart said here, in my eyes, every body mod should be made by yourself or a friend, if you do it professionaly not ony you will spend money on it but it won't be accompaniedby a pleasant, rewarding memory either, proffessional body mod is boring and expensive and if you want something that cannot be done by either yourself or a friend, think about it, i reckon you're going too far.

I had a frenum pierceing myself with a sewing machine needle, it's thicker and and it's thickness is somewhat progressive like an expader, it's more painfull but after that it's easy to insert your barbell


----------



## shaggydope

or you can just have your friends who are piercers do your work! that's what i do!


----------

